# Which Blank for a "PIER HEAVER" ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Guys,

I am looking to build a "Pier Heaver", in a length from 10 ft. to 11 1/2 ft.

The actual line weight being fished will be 30# Mono, with a Shock Leader to handle casting weights up to 8 oz. + Bait. 

REEL: DAIWA SEALINE-X 30 SHA , Magged Squidder, ( maybe an AVET later )

The cast I use is either the Overhead Thump ( if crowded ) or High-Inertia (similar to Off the Ground), if room permits. I am not a Pendulum or Power-Caster. On a typical cast with only an 8oz. sinker, I can hit about 110 - 120 yds. 

These are the Blanks I am thinking about ( I would prefer a 1-piece rod )

LAMIGLAS:

SSU120-1M 
SSU120-1MH
SSU132-1MH

GSB120-1M
GSB122-1MH
GSB132-1M
GSB136-1MH

SB136-3M-B
SB136-4M-H

SEEKER:

SSU1154M
SSU1155

Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated . . .

I am leaning towards Cork Tape for the Handle

Reel Seat ( Brand & Material ) ???

Guides (Brand & Material ) ???

THANKS, IN ADVANCE ! ! !

Dave Fitch
Louisburg, NC


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I know you're out there . . . I can hear you breathing . . . LOL !

Dave


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

What piers are you planning to fish? 

If you're fishing the Outer Banks, you might consider a rod in the 12' to 13' range.

That's the length of choice on them planks. 

I love Lami, espically the new Super Surf blanks. If I had my choice of the rods you listed, it'd be the SSU 1321MH.

JMHO.

Fuji reel seat.

Fuji alconites. (Fuji SIC if you want something extra, extra durable but somewhat heavier ring than the alconites.) 

Think about a split cork grip on yer new heaver. That's what's hot right now. And it looks awsome.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> What piers are you planning to fish?
> 
> If you're fishing the Outer Banks, you might consider a rod in the 12' to 13' range.
> 
> ...




Jeff,

I already have a full-length 1508 Breakaway ( the original one ) a Breakaway STINGER ( two equal-length pieces) and a 12ft OM Heaver . . . I find them to be tip heavy and am looking to improve my leverage, especially on a "short-stroke" cast on a crowded pier. 

My casts are usually a straight overhead cast or Hi-Inertia style. I don't Pendulum or "Power-Cast" . . .

As for Piers, I will probably be fishing mainly the Nags Head / Hitty Hawk area. I went down to the pier in Rodanthe a few months ago, but was very disappointed in what I found there, especially after making over a 300 mile round trip to get there. 

That is one pier that I will likely never visit again . . . Staff lied about water/wind conditions to me on the phone before I left ( would have postponed if I knew the truth ) . . . Pier was considerably shortened from storm damage . . . Not well-maintained either, in my opinion.

The only thing that concerned me about the SSU1321MH was the 4 oz minimum rating. Even though it is rated "up to " 12 oz., I am concerned about tossing 8 to 10 oz of lead , plus a 4 or 5oz bait.

The split cork grips sound interesting ( Sort of "RETRO", like me ... LOL ! ) . . . I have been looking at American Tackle TITAN Titanium guides, as well as the FUJI "CHNNT" and "BHNNT" guides . . .

Thanks for the suggestions,

Dave Fitch


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dave, no offense, but why do you need "short stroke" rod? 

Almost everyone drum fishing the end of the piers down there is throwing a 12' to 13' rod. Those not fishing the end are usually using rods 9' or shorter.

Most of the time the guys catching the big drum off the end are the ones getting the most distance. And for that you'd be better off with a 12' to 13' rod. 

In fact, you very seldom see a rod less than 12' resting on the end rail unless someone has a fighting rod out (for pin rigging).

Your Breakaway Stinger is a very, very good rod. So is your OM 12. Chit, I'd rather use my OM 12 than any 10ft rod made when drum fishing with the big boys down there.

The guys casting off the end use a Hatteras cast, not a Pendulum. I'm afraid I've never even heard of a "Hi-Inertia style" cast. Another name for an off-the ground cast, maybe? If so, you don't want to be ground casting on the piers down there. You'll need to get better with your Hatteras cast. 

I'd say for sure that a Hatteras cast is a power cast when used by many of the good anglers.

My best advise is for you to get comfortable using the heavers you own instead of building a shorter rod.

Just trying to help.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

By the way, I'd recommend you drop your main line to 20lb test. Although I know some very good anglers who use 25lb mono, most of the guys down on the Outer Banks use 17lb or 20lb.

A SHA is a fine reel for distance fishing.

You should consider delegating your magged Squidder to the boat.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Newsjeff said:


> Dave, no offense, but why do you need "short stroke" rod?
> 
> Your Breakaway Stinger is a very, very good rod. So is your OM 12. Chit, I'd rather use my OM 12 than any 10ft rod made when drum fishing with the big boys down there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dave, what you say about your casting style is interesting. I'm not one who feels comfortable giving casting advise, so I'm afraid I can't be of much help in that area.

I know several very good anglers who fish the Outer Banks who are either up in years, have some physical disadvantages or both (Shooter). Those fellas tend to use a lighter rod rather than a smaller one. Something like a Lami 1502, a Loomis 1448, WRI 7-dust and that 1508.

Having said that, there is no reason you couldn't use a smaller rod if that's what you prefer. No one will give you any grief if you come out on the end with a 10' rod. I just think you're chances of getting better distance (and more fish) will come with a rod that's a little longer once you find one you can toss. The problem will come with finding a light rod in the 12' range that can handle more than 8oz and bait. There may be some out there, but that's another area where I can't be of much help. 

I know there are one or two good "stump" heavers out there that can handle 8oz+ very well if that's what you decide.

Good luck.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

I can't add much more to what Newsjeff has stated. In fact he's hit the nail on the head with the info he's given you. Most rods fall into the 12'-13' range. If there is a favorite blank it may be a 1509, but you see just about everything that will throw 8 - 10 ozs. and a spothead. Fusions are gaining in popularity. Distance can be key and generally longer is better. Your Daiwa will serve you well. Line of choice here is 17 lb. Sufix Tritanium, or 15 lb. Big Game. Rarely do you see much bigger than that. !

Personally, I use a Rainshadow 1569 and a Daiwa Saltist 30H spooled with 17 lb. The rod throws 8 very well and the reel, once dailed in, is foolproof. However, what I like most about the blank is that it breaks 50-50, making it easy to transport and store. 

Good luck!


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I know several very good anglers who fish the Outer Banks who are either up in years, have some physical disadvantages or both (Shooter). Those fellas tend to use a lighter rod rather than a smaller one. Something like a Lami 1502, a Loomis 1448, WRI 7-dust and that 1508.

Having said that, there is no reason you couldn't use a smaller rod if that's what you prefer. No one will give you any grief if you come out on the end with a 10' rod. I just think you're chances of getting better distance (and more fish) will come with a rod that's a little longer once you find one you can toss. The problem will come with finding a light rod in the 12' range that can handle more than 8oz and bait. There may be some out there, but that's another area where I can't be of much help. 

*********************************************************

Hi,

I am looking at a rod in the 10 - 11 1/2 ft range, not specifically a 10 footer. That range was only specified because of the length of current one-piece blanks available.

Initially, I wanted only a 1 piece blank, but am thinking that a 2 piece might give me more options.


My current line of thinking is revolving around a 12 ft - 13ft lightweight blank, cut down to 11 ft to 11 1/2 ft or so . . .

Rainshadow / Allstar SU 1569 . . . LOOMIS 1448-2 GL2 . . . etc, etc, etc

I really don't want to drop $300 on a blank . . .

Dave F.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

AFAW Beach or a CTS 13 1/2' 5-8oz... both blanks are under $250 and excellent choices for what you want... 

if you want to throw them meet me in Hatteras on the 8th of Nov or I'll be up in your area next Sunday the 26th for a get together... not sure where yet but somewhere around Louisburg, I might could bring them along... lemme know...


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Keep in mind that shorter doesn't necessarily mean that it will be easier to load/throw for you. It sounds like you're actually having a problem loading the rod to it's potential which is more a factor of rod strenght/action and not only length. Try casting something "softer" like a Loomis 1448, WRI Nitro or Sevendust, Lami 1502, Lami 1336, etc. I think you'll find any of these more to your liking. Just taking something like a 1509 and trimming it won't make it easier to load for the average cast. What you can do with a short heaver is cast heavy payloads into headwinds very well, but that's another story all together. 

Try one of these softer blanks, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Rockfish1 said:


> AFAW Beach or a CTS 13 1/2' 5-8oz... both blanks are under $250 and excellent choices for what you want...


Rock, I owned that AFAW Beach for about a month. I wouldn't say that's a light stick.

The 1448, 7-Dust, 1502 are much lighter.

Having said that, the Beach does have a soft tip. 

And it's pretty easy to load.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Which Blank for a "Pier Heaver" ? UPDATE !!!*

Guys,

I have been doing a lot of thinking and I am now considering two different blanks . . . " 7 - DUST " & " NITRO ", probably left full-length at 13 ft.

Reel will be a DAIWA 30 SHA ( Probably 17# or 20# mono )

Tip Diameters ?

Weight of Rod Blanks ?

I need accurate information and honest opinions ! ! !

Dave Fitch


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have been doing a lot of thinking and I am now considering two different blanks . . . " 7 - DUST " & " NITRO ", probably left full-length at 13 ft.
> 
> ...


That can be found on the wheels reels site. But I've seen variance in the actual tip size and what it's supposed to be. I would just get the tip from the same supplier as the blank and ask them to put one on the specific blank you're purchasing to get the right fit. That or get 3 tips, one for what it's supposed to be, one a size lower, and one a size larger.

Since you're putting so much money into the rod, I would also upgrade the reel to a Saltist.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

skunk king said:


> That can be found on the wheels reels site. But I've seen variance in the actual tip size and what it's supposed to be. I would just get the tip from the same supplier as the blank and ask them to put one on the specific blank you're purchasing to get the right fit. That or get 3 tips, one for what it's supposed to be, one a size lower, and one a size larger.QUOTE]
> 
> ******************************************************
> Hi,
> ...


----------

